# Pairs vehicles



## Jules (Feb 3, 2013)

Total fantasy land post to be sure, but you gotta have something to work towards






I have a prospective pair and have the loan of a vehicle to start them in, how lucky am I?! But down the track, I will need to purchase my own vehicle. My pair are 34" and 36.5".

So far I have looked online at; Glinkowski Minimix, Bellcrown Minilite, Hardwicke Hideout Tadpole, This same carriage but from an Aussie seller (they are Chinese imports) http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Frontier-Equestrian-horse-drawn-Marathon-carriage-PONY-or-MINI-size-BLACK-GOLD?item=370715883302&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D1%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5345093528985438194

what else haven't I considered?

Ideally - and this is a fantasy post right?!



- I would want a wagonette attachment as I have two small children, one 9yo step daughter and it would be great to be able to take more than one of them at a time. My two small kids currently fit across my Silver Penny farm cart bench seat but it is squishy.

Musts: *good suspension * wagonette *not massively heavy *robust enough to really hit some trails *brakes

I was two thirds of the way to saving for hyperbike when my new little pony landed in my lap, so I have let the hyperbike goal go (for now!) and used the funds to go and collect new pony and get the vet out to her once home. So I need to start saving again and a pairs vehicle will sure be a HUGE exercise in saving, they are so flipping expensive!





Who has a pairs vehicle? Pros/Cons of it? Photos?


----------



## TMR (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a Glinkowski mini mix marathon style and love it. It is a classy vehicle that can be used in a pleasure show, as well as all 3 phases of a CDE with good turnout scores. I have driven a Hardwick tadpole and it is nice and very light, great for marathon, but it is not as dressy and don't think it would get the turnout scores in a pleasure show. If I remember right, it was also more expensive. There also is Ahonen carriages that are very reasonably priced and well made. Also, Graber makes a 4 wheel carriage.

I would be leary of "off name" carriages just too many bad things can happen. Over the years, I've heard too many stories of seats, axles, wheels, etc. breaking and causing accidents that made me willing to spend the extra money.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 3, 2013)

My dad knows a guy who built a little covered wagon for his mini team. It's fantastic and he drives it all over the place. I, personally, think that the buckboards are really cool. I'd love to have a mini team for a buckboard. But I guess right now I should focus on getting one trained and driving



I love fantasy land posts by the way! I just made one about a buggy I want. I hope you get your pairs vehicle.


----------



## Al B (Feb 4, 2013)

I have both a Glinkowski Mini Mix and a Hardwick Hideout Tadpole, as well as far too many other carts and carriages.

IMHO the Glinkowski is too heavy for a pair to do very much with in the CDE world. Of course I come in at about 230# and then you have to have a groom. I drive mine with 4. Also the way it is balanced you need a groom or weight in the rear. However, I love it and enjoy competing with it in both CDE's and the now very limited AMHA classes.

The Tadpole is very light comparatively and much better suited to a mini pair. However, there is only one seat in front and a standing room shelf in the rear. The groom can sit on the fender. It is very high quality construction.

Pricewise the Glinkowski was $7,000 to the door after 7 months wait from Poland. The Tadpole was $5,000 to the door from Florida. I belive there is almost a year wait now.

PM or EM me if you want more information.


----------



## Jules (Feb 5, 2013)

Great feedback, particularly as you own two so can really compare.

I really dig the look of the Minimix but had wondered how my pair would go when put to it. I don't so much like the look of the Bellcrown or Tadpole as they are so pared back but perhaps that is the tradeoff I will end up seeking in order to keep weight down. Not being able to take any passenger at all really rules out the tadpole though, it looks like I could squish one child in the Bellcrown....wish it or the tadpole had a basic little wagonette set up.



Al B said:


> I have both a Glinkowski Mini Mix and a Hardwick Hideout Tadpole, as well as far too many other carts and carriages.
> 
> .
> Pricewise the Glinkowski was $7,000 to the door after 7 months wait from Poland. The Tadpole was $5,000 to the door from Florida. I belive there is almost a year wait now.


A year wait is good, that is a whole lotta money to save



It is such a big step up to get a pairs vehicle isn't it? I can see why most people drive singles.


----------



## Jules (Feb 5, 2013)

TMR said:


> I have a Glinkowski mini mix marathon style and love it. It is a classy vehicle that can be used in a pleasure show, as well as all 3 phases of a CDE with good turnout scores. .
> 
> I would be leary of "off name" carriages just too many bad things can happen. Over the years, I've heard too many stories of seats, axles, wheels, etc. breaking and causing accidents that made me willing to spend the extra money.


Yes, think you are right about off-brand. Saw a video of one being driven and it was n-o-i-s-y! Really rattling and clanging along. Although I am sure the horses would become accustomed to it I think it would detract from the enjoyment of a drive.

How big are your pair that pull the Minimix? I weigh around 160lb at the moment (lost 30lbs and still losing!) but will want to take my 3yo and 5yo with me frequently (when the pair are established) and perhaps even my 9yo step daughter occasionally. No fear of my taller-than-me-teenager coming along though, he would rather poke his eye out with a stick than be seen behind the minis


----------



## Al B (Feb 5, 2013)

Let me clear up two things.

1. The Tadpole has a rear step and you can easily sit on the fenders. They are flat and substantial.

2. A large pair can pull the Glinkowski with no problem, however they will be hard pressed to do a full marathon unless they are big and you are small. For just driving around on flat surfaces they should have no problem.

My horses are all AMHA ( < 34). My 4 in hand team all are around 33.


----------



## Jules (Feb 5, 2013)

The rear of the Tadpole did look big, yet I would want a seat back for my wee ones to ride comfortably/safely.

The flat, oh boring,



I would be heading up hills and lots of 'em.

Thanks for the answers Al.


----------



## TMR (Feb 6, 2013)

I drive bigger VSE's and shetlands. However, there is a lady from Kansas that drives a pair of 36"

minis to her Glinkowski in all the CDE's around here and in all 3 phases at Prelim level and has no problem with it and is hard to beat. She also has been to Nationals every year as well with her pair. I do think your own personal weight might be something to consider. Al has previous stated about his needing weight in the rear or a groom on the back step and I have never had that issue and drive mine by myself regularly (I weight @ 170#...hate to admit that). I drive a 36.5" VSE single to it in dressage and cones and he handles it well. However, I would not do a marathon with a single VSE. My carriage weighs in @ 240#. I do think you would have to condition them to pull the weight just as you would have to condition before doing a marathon. Either way these carriages are pricey and may be more than what you need. Al and I both do CDE's and need something that can handle that. If you are just looking to do pleasure driving and a little trail driving than you may not need something that expensive. Driving Essentials has Glinkowski Mini Mix wagonette at $4550.


----------



## Al B (Feb 6, 2013)

Two things on my Glinkowski. I intended to drive 4 from the beginning so I ordered the heavy duty frame and the leader bars. That adds 50-60#. It also had to be mnanufactured so thats the 7 month delay and the increased price. If Jack has one you like don't forget to add shipping.

On the Glink, you are sitting directly over or slightly in front of the fifth wheel. One time I swung my team around to the right and with my weight and no groom the Glink rolled over forward. With the Tadpole you are back almost in the center but it doesn't have a rear seat. If you plan to drive ADS pairs you will need a groom so weight becomes an issue.

As Donna said either one of them is quite an investment for just tooling around with the grandkids.For that you might want to check on my website.


----------



## Jules (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the thorough responses Al and TMR. Btw TMR have loved seeing pics of your horses with the minimix.

Doing CDE here is not an option as horses need to be a minimum of 9hh to compete (they run to the FEI rules here in Australia), so one horse is undersize and one *barely* meets the size requirements. I am a member of the ACDS and attend their events though.

While most of my driving other than ACDS is for pleasure, I do have access to some amazing trails around here, there are hills and rough-ish tracks though, so a robust,quality vehicle that is comfortable not only for myself, but my horses is an essential, so I don't think it would be going over the top to purchase something decent as a long term investment in my horses soundness and mine! lol

The kids I mention, are my own, so I need to be able to take them comfortably with me as I am a busy Mum (having said that, _every _Mum is busy



) who works full time and is also studying full time too, if I can't take the kids with me, I just couldn't get out for a drive as often as I do. I go my first single going by carrying one child on my back and the other one walking along with me.

If there is a cheaper option that I am not considering that will do the job I need it to, I am totally all ears. This is why I love this site, others perspectives or experiences can make you consider something you hadn't thought of yourself.


----------



## TMR (Feb 6, 2013)

I forget your in australia. You might try and get in touch with Janelle Marshall, she might be able to help you out. She resides here in the US but drives for australia at the world championships as that is her home country. I believe she still has family there. Her web page is janellemarshall.com. I met her at the Kentucky classic CDE and she was super nice. Although she doesn't drive minis, she might have some insight on what would be most cost effective over there concerning shipping and such. I know the high cost of alot of the carriages we use here is the US is because of shipping and customs and that can vary from country to country. She may even know of a builder over there.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to own the Glinkowski that Donna (TMR)has(and also sold her the CDE cart she uses, an IteBte); I parted with both when I realized that I just wasn't going to be able to do CDEs, period...and I just didn't need such vehicles.

My point is that I have had the most FUN driving my pair to my little oak buckboard(mine has two seats, so perfect for passengers!)...and such vehicles don't carry the high prices of the mini CDE 4 wheelers.)

I would bet that in Australia, there are people who can/do build a 4 wheeler for minis that would work for what you want, Jules. You just need to make sure it is something properly balanced, and with suitable manueverability to be safe and have a decent turn-radius(many 'everyday' type vehicles look cute, but might be limited in their safe usefulness due to how they are constructed.) A darling 'covered wagon' design made for awhile a few years back comes to mind; cute as could be, but you didn't dare try to make anything but a BIG, WIDE turn with it, because it had a relatively wide wagon 'box', and wheels that would hit the box in a tight turn, which can flip the wagon!

Good luck in your search; just find someone who is expert in the aspects of driving and use of 4 wheeled vehicles, and ask plenty of questions!

Margo


----------



## Melinda Dean (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Jules... since I got hooked back up on this forum after your message, I read the comments so far. Janelle Marshall in Aiken, SC was mentioned . While she is from your homeland, she trains about 8 hours from me. I have driven with her in the past and asked her about my surry prior to ordering it. She does drive mini and mini teams. In fact, she is pictured on Buggy Bob's testimonial site, driving the surry you asked me about. That one has a fringe top, pair of paint minis being driven in a field and also on the street. I love mine and drive it as a single, and a pair. It turns nicely, has room for my passengers. The floor is low and easy for old folks and kids to get in and out. It only weighs 189 lbs. plus shaft or pole. The tires are easy cart type that do require checking air pressure before use if not going out often. I live in flat country and only drive on well kept trails. While it would not be suitable for fast turns, I love how nicely it does turn with it's under cut wheels. It can fit mini on up to cobb with correct shaft/pole. I have not driven it much as a pair, since my B size boys needed a longer pole which has just been made and shipped. It is easy enough to pull that my little 3 year old grandson picked up the shafts and gave his cousins a short ride around the yard! I am a hefty 220 lbs. and B size Bucky 36"mini happily takes me down the road. I will try to post a couple of pic. One of Bucky hitched (I had attached the wrong reins that day... too short) and one of my pair waiting to be hitched. All I do is recreational driving. I love my Buggy Bob surry.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Jules (Feb 10, 2013)

Great, great replies!

Yes, you would think it would be easy to get something here in Australia...but it isn't. The costs are through the roof. For example, a two wheeled show cart in basic jogger style is $2700..if you want to upgrade it to have solid wheels and be a bit dressier you are looking at around $4500-5000. Seriously



I understand the work and skill that goes in to making things here, but I just can't part with that money when I can look further afield for more options. I have chatted to one Aussie vendor of four wheelers and the price was in the 4000+ range which I think wil be indicative of what is on offer. I am so pleased that I imported my wooden wheeled cart from Pam at Silver Penny Farm, it turned out so lovely and I could never have afforded anything like it here...not that you can get it anyway. I am very fortunate to have contacts who give me a super cheap way of getting things across the sea to us.

Margo, Yes, I think you are right. I think in the absence of CDE's that spending up big on a CDE vehicle is overkill, I was just having a moment in total fantasy land. Crazy expensive place to be



So am back now in reality. I think you and Al are right and I can find a 'fun mobile' for my pair less expensively. If I can get it shipped in as unfinished a state as possible then alls the better.

Thanks for the great photos Melinda, I have had contact with Buggy Bob who is working up a kit price on a mini cut under wagonette (same style as yours but with wagonette at the back) , as something like that is very do-able financially and I could pay more or less now and have it shipped within 6-8 weeks. What a small world that it is Janelle was mentioned in this thread and then turns out to be driving someone elses horses in the very vehicle I was looking at, it is quite a small world isn't it?! Bucky is the cutest and is the size of the bigger half of my pair so I have confidence that with a pair I could load the wagon up 'family station wagon style' and have some fun picnics.

Ultimately I want to have some fun, go on some ACDS social drives, drive
the kids to school and just enjoy what I am doing. Having spent $5000 on
that will definitely detract from the experience. So thank you one and
all for really helping me nut out what it is I want.


----------



## Jules (Feb 10, 2013)

Meinda, out of curiousity , and to get an idea of scale, approximately what size are your pneumatic wheels?


----------



## Melinda Dean (Feb 11, 2013)

all 4 wheels are 20".


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 11, 2013)

I was going to tell you to get in touch with Melinda - but you already have!!

I went a little differently - but my wagon is much heavier than Melinda's. I've been looking at the one Melinda has myslef - simply because it is lighter and is more like an EZ entry cart for getting in and out of.

Otherwise, I have a "farm wagon" with an SUV bed made by Pioneer Manufacturing out of Dalton, OH - just up the road from Millersburg. While it doesn't have the 5th wheel - it has almost complete 180* turning radius (I know several people were surprised). I had the elipticle springs added custom to the front seat and wish that I'd done the same for the rear seat. My wagon is a little harder for folks to get into - as we found out when we did a visit to the VA Assisted Living home that my Dad resides in... Surprisingly, it is a very smooth and comfy ride!






I spent right around $2,200. I didn't have shipping though - as I went to the factory and picked it and several other pieces of equipment up. You can get a mini pole for it. Also, Silver Penney carries some different models of wagons similar to this one... Maybe sized a little smaller than mine. Mine is a 1/2 ton gear.






The two mares pictured are Shetlands that were officially measured at 40" at the withers at this show. They both tape weigh at just under 500 lbs, so as a pair they can pull up to 2,000 lbs according to what I've been told. We figured my wagon, my harness w/ work collars and me driving the wagon are about 575 lbs - so with 3 more passengers I can carry about 1,400 more lbs if needed. Thru plowed fields or mud or deep grass/brush - that limit would go down quite a bit as the difficulty level goes up...

There is a box built under the front wagon seat - it holds the marine battery that powers the headlights and the orange flasher lights. The box can be seen right behind my mid-calf and is large enough to hold a "flat" tool box or spares kit and a few other things.


----------



## Jules (Feb 11, 2013)

Melinda Dean said:


> all 4 wheels are 20".


mwahahaha. That is great. If I went ahead with that sort of vehicle or the wagonette style I would have 4 x steel wheels in 21" that I would want to use.

I am beginning to lean heavily that way as a kit form without wheels and timber can be shipped to me which cuts costs dramatically and lets us have a project together. Our last marital project was building a horse trailer, we really enjoyed that as it gave us something to talk about together and plan...think that is important in a marriage..especially when it is horse-related





You buckboard and ponies are so cute paintponylvr. They are very close to a true, traditional shetland. The larger of my pair is a Shetland,as in the chunky Thelwell pony sense too


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 11, 2013)

I am beginning to lean heavily that way as a kit form without wheels and timber can be shipped to me which cuts costs dramatically and lets us have a project together. Our last marital project was building a horse trailer, we really enjoyed that as it gave us something to talk about together and plan...think that is important in a marriage..especially when it is horse-related






~~You can get just the gearing from Pioneer and build your own wagon box, too... Have seen several do that.~~

You buckboard and ponies are so cute paintponylvr. They are very close to a true, traditional shetland. The larger of my pair is a Shetland,as in the chunky Thelwell pony sense too





~~THank you!! ~~


----------

